# New Special Diet



## Spendalot (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## keybq (Nov 16, 2008)

now that is  a diet i can do.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 16, 2008)

mmmm...that 1st pic really makes me want a bite of those red apples!


----------



## jv08 (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the first one. Oh... how I wish I could get one of the apple.


----------



## Stefan Dedalus (Nov 17, 2008)

"An apple a day keeps the doctor away!"


----------



## matt-l (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd live on that.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh ... I feel I must be the odd one out here. To see (and more so to smell) a display like this would propel me into the opposite direction, I'm afraid. Even as a child, it was impossible for me to go into sweet shops, and I even had to hold my breath while walking past. Not out of the attempt to resist temptation, but because I find that smell of sweet and chocolate sickening.

Pity about the bluish reflection in the shop window in the upper right hand corner. It can be seen in both.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 18, 2008)

omg! I think I havent seen those candy apples since I was like 10  I used to love those. guess I have to look around more to find those


----------



## Raze (Nov 19, 2008)

I've seen the toffy apples before but not chocolate ones! cool!


----------

